
Finding a Murderer in a Victim’s Eye - gotocake
https://daily.jstor.org/finding-a-murderer-in-a-victims-eye/
======
faitswulff
I was _really_ hoping this would be a paper describing how to "enhance" the
image a la the CSI TV show[0]

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uoM5kfZIQ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uoM5kfZIQ0)

~~~
noir_lord
My favourite parody of csi style enhance.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2aINa6tg3fo](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2aINa6tg3fo)

~~~
King-Aaron
That's fantastic.

I must say though, this whole discussion makes me think of Will Smith here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw5kRvCZ_Ng](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw5kRvCZ_Ng)

------
vichu
I remember seeing this in the Wild Wild West[0] movie from 1999. It's curious
seeing the history behind it.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LFHZDXhUI8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LFHZDXhUI8)

~~~
romanticComedy
Seriously though, doesn't it bother you that the primary gag is to repeat the
same five words at each beat in the rhythm of that scene? It's such a lowest
common denominator bit. This is sort of an odd crux to juxtapose, as a premise
of art immitating life.

On the one hand, you have a plot device delivering some interesting sci-fi
exposition to move the story forward, and on the other hand, you've got this
squeamish every man wringing his hands from the vantage point of some supposed
moral high ground, each ignoring the other, distracted by their own fixation.

Really makes you think.

------
mhb
Identifiable Images of Bystanders Extracted from Corneal Reflections

[https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal...](https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0083325)

------
wool_gather
Also used as a plot device in one of the amazing _Lord Darcy_ stories, by
Randall Garrett. A detective and his Watson in a medieval setting where magic
is not particularly magical, but actually forensic science. They obtain a very
clear image of the murderer from the victim using a spell, but it doesn't
resemble any of the possible perpetrators.

------
bookofjoe
I recall many years ago reading an article about how, with sufficiently
powerful computers, it would be possible to reconstruct what a person in a
photograph is looking at by enhancing the pinpoints of light reflected off
their pupils.

